# Stunden und Minuten



## Guest (29. Feb 2008)

Hallo habe da eine ganz blöde Frage:

Ich habe eine Uhrzeit (String Stunde, String Minute) und möchte jetzt darauf Minuten addieren.
Die Alternative ist GregorianCalendar Objekt mit Stunden und Minuten und dann Objekt.add(Calendar.MINUTE, wert);

Nur leider muss ich das ganze danach in einen String vom Format HH:MM stecken!

Wie stelle ich das an?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Feb 2008)

SimpleDateFormat
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/text/SimpleDateFormat.html

EDIT:
Forumsuche oder
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewto...teformat&sid=7fcecd19d1542990b5a9ada102f5ad76


----------



## Gast (29. Feb 2008)

Ok, aber wie wende ich das SimpleDateFormat an?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Feb 2008)

siehe oben: Forumsuche...hat ca 100 Beispiele


```
SimpleDateFormat sdf = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy HH:mm:ss");
System.out.println(sdf.format(new Date()));
```

die dd.MM etc sind beschrieben in der API


----------



## Gast (29. Feb 2008)

Leider ist es das nicht, was ich suche!

Ich habe einen int-wert (z.B: 720).

Daraus soll man jetzt eine Uhrzeit basteln die dann 12:00 ergibt.

Nur steh ich mit % und / ein bisschen im Krieg!  

Wie müsste also die Berechung lauten, um Stunden und Minuten rauszubekommen?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Feb 2008)

naja, dann ist wohl 1242 = Do 11.51.24 nehme ich mal an

äähhhm? was ist 720?????

EDIT:
oder besser gefragt

was ist EIN int...also 1 meine ich?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Feb 2008)

ok....Das Ding zwischen den Ohren angeschaltet

wohl 1 Minute...

also 

x%60 = Minuten
x/60 = Stunden


----------



## Gast (29. Feb 2008)

Ich komm mit dem SimpleDateFormat nicht klar.

Ich habe einen String: 12:00 

Auf den möchte ich 60 minuten addieren.

Nur mit SimpleDateFormat geht ja das irgendwie nicht?!?


----------



## Gast (29. Feb 2008)

Mit einem Int-Wert meine ich die Stunde*60 + Minuten.
Und dann Int-Wert + Zeitraum(Minuten in int).

Und dann das ganze wieder Rückwärts zu Stunde und Minute aufteilen.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Feb 2008)

so auf die schnelle:

```
String s = "12:00";
		String[] split = s.split(":");
		
		int hours = Integer.parseInt(split[0]);
		int minutes = Integer.parseInt(split[1]);
		
		int add = 61; //minuten
		
		int hours2Add = add/60;
		int min2Add = add%60;
		
		hours = (hours + hours2Add) %24; //falls umbruch modulo
		minutes += min2Add;
		if(minutes > 59){
			hours++;
			minutes = minutes%60;
		}
		
		System.out.println(hours+":"+minutes);
```

EDIT:
der Stundenumbruch müsste nach den if-Block, da beim Minutenüberlauf ein ++ der
Stunde einen Stundenüberlauf zur Folge haben könnte


----------



## ARadauer (29. Feb 2008)

> Nur steh ich mit % und / ein bisschen im Krieg!



Du hast Probleme mit Dividieren? Dann ist Softwareentwicklung sicher genau das Richtige für dich!


----------



## Gast (29. Feb 2008)

Habs mal deine Funktion eingebunden! Funktioniert auch, musste nur ein bisschen was ändern, wenn Minute und Stunden <10 sind sodass auch 05:07 rauskommen kann.

Danke für die Hilfe!

Und ich will gar nicht Softwareentwicklung betreiben! Ich muss nur heute ein Studiumsprojekt abgeben und versuche die letzten Fehler meiner Komilitonen auszubessern, da die wieder mal gepfuscht und dann das Ergebnis nicht richtig kontrolliert haben!


----------

